
Smooth scroll to the top with pure JavaScript (duration, linear, ease-in, ease-out, ..) - dsheiko
https://codepen.io/dsheiko/pen/XZEgXW
======
nugi
This seems to be a new programmer fad. Since the 90s... 'smooth scrolling' has
ben some goal. But only to designers. Users dont care. In fact, the extra
complexity usually adds uncertianty to scrolling that users hate. If you arent
coding some immersive game, let the os/wm/codebase do it. Stop touching your
face.

